# Schriftart plötzlich kursiv



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*

Irgendetwas muß FireFox gestern bei mir umgestellt haben. Zuerst war plötzlich die Seitendarstellung verzogen, was sich nach einem Neustart jedoch wieder beheben lies. Doch nun habe ich lauter kursive Schriften. Sowohl im Internet als auch teilweise unter Windows.
Es sind jedoch nicht alle Schriftarten betroffen. Die PCGames Seite wird normal dargestellt. Die Maske für Beiträge im Forum hat jedoch kursive Schrift.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder auch wenn ich bei Google suche sind alle Texte kursiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den normalen Darstellungsoptionen von Windows habe ich keine Schriftart gefunden, welche nun auf kursiv gestellt ist. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Schriftarten, welche Windows verwendet, wieder auf die Standartwerte zurückzusetzen?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*

Hast mal geschaut, ob sowohl Times New Roman als auch Arial noch in Standardform vorliegen und nicht nur die kursiv/italic Varianten?

Edit: Etwas präziser: windows/fonts, dort sollten sie sein


----------



## shirib (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Erklärung


Hast du schon einmal versucht die Schriftart in Mozilla Firefox selbst zu ändern?


----------



## memphis76 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*

Schau mal bei den Windows-Einstellungen ...

Desktop re Maustaste -> Eigenschaften -> Darstellung ... (hoffe ist richtig, weiß das bei XP nicht ganz genau - sitz gerad bei Win2000) ...

Dort hast Du die Möglichkeit, die einzelnen Schriftarten auf _kursiv_ oder *fett* umzustellen - wobei Du jedes einzelne Fenster einer Schriftart zuordnen kannst. Prüf das bitte mal ...

Was mir bei Deinen Screens noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn z. B. bei Google etwas fett geschrieben ist, bleibt die kursiv-Schrift aus ...


----------



## shirib (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Erklärung


Vielleicht kann dir das oder das  ja weiterhelfen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 04.04.2006 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast mal geschaut, ob sowohl Times New Roman als auch Arial noch in Standardform vorliegen und nicht nur die kursiv/italic Varianten?
> 
> Edit: Etwas präziser: windows/fonts, dort sollten sie sein



Ist vorhanden. Auch unter Word wird Times - vom Start weg - problemlos angezeigt.
Ist es richtig, daß Times kursiv, etc. ein anderes Symbol haben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				shirib am 04.04.2006 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst du in diesem Fenster von FF? Da kann man aber nur die Schriftart und nicht kursiv, etc. wählen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				memphis76 am 04.04.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal bei den Windows-Einstellungen ...
> 
> Desktop re Maustaste -> Eigenschaften -> Darstellung ... (hoffe ist richtig, weiß das bei XP nicht ganz genau - sitz gerad bei Win2000) ...
> 
> Dort hast Du die Möglichkeit, die einzelnen Schriftarten auf _kursiv_ oder *fett* umzustellen - wobei Du jedes einzelne Fenster einer Schriftart zuordnen kannst. Prüf das bitte mal ...


Da hatte ich schon geschaut. Da ist nirgendwo kursiv eingestellt.


----------



## shirib (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> shirib am 04.04.2006 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*

Danke für die vielen Infos und die verlinkten Seiten.

Die Systemwiederherstellung hat das Problem beheben können.


----------



## shirib (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die vielen Infos und die verlinkten Seiten.
> 
> Die Systemwiederherstellung hat das Problem beheben können.


Das ist gut.


----------



## Mike3000 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schriftart plötzlich kursiv*

ich hab acuh mal ne frage zu dem Thema und zwar hab ich in Word gemerkt dass bei wörtern die ä,ö,ü,ß enthalten die buchstaben nach ä,ö,ü,ß so nache dann die rangerutscht sind das man sie nicht mehr ordentlich lesen kann.
benutze Office 2000 mit allen patches (hab vor kurzem erst alles durchgepatcht->fehler mit schrifte siehe oben) und nutze die schrift art Arial in der größe 12 und ohne fett oder kursiv (in anderen schriftgrößen und wenn ich fett/kursiv mache tritt das problem nicht auf) woran kann das liegen?
Danke für eure Antworten
Michael


----------

